# Przerwana instalacje Gentoo 2006.1

## N5T

witam, od dwoch dni instalowalem gentoo ( taki komputer pod serwer, ze kompilacja portage troche zajeła) nastepnie przygotowalem jšdro, skompilowałem je a nastepnie próbowałem zainstalowac pcmcia-cs gdyż uzywam jšdra z serii 2.6.x

```
emerge pcmcia-cs
```

jednakże podczas przesukiwania mirrorów, pojawilo sie ze 

```
 Temporary file....
```

i nie moglo znalesc tego pliku na zdanym z serwerów. podczas proby przeszukiwania jednego z kolejnych, komputer zawiesił się i nic nie dalo sie zrobic, :/

i teraz mam problem, bo chciałbym wiedziec, czy gdy ponownie uruchomie system z płyty CD ( bo nie mam jeszcze bootloadera) i przejde do chroota, to bede musiał wszystko zaczynac od nowa?? czy to co juz dokonalem, bedzie działac?? 

PS. z Tym komputerem jest taki problem ze sam nie wystaruje z CD nawet jak mu sie to w biosie ustawi, wczesniej byl tam win 95 zainstalowany po to zebym mogl zainstalowac BOOT Menagera, cišg dalszy był taki ze dalo sie bootwac z CD. teraz mam tego bootmenagera na dyskietce i startuje w ten sposob, probowalem uruchomic system z dysku jednakze pojawia sie disk error i nie ma tkaiej mozliwosci.

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## arek.k

Nie do końca kapuję po PS. (jak dla mnie trochę zamotałeś).

Jeśli uruchomisz system z LiveCD to tak jak w opisie instalacji rozpoczynasz (chroot, aktualizacja zmiennych, konfiguracja sieci itp. aż do punktu w którym rozpoczynałeś właściwą instalację - czyli rozpakowanie stage). Od tego momentu kontynuujesz swoją instalację.

Tak to wygląda z mojego punktu widzenia - wszystko powinno być ok chyba, że z czegoś nie zdaję sobie sprawy.

----------

## m010ch

A ja to rozumiem w ten sposób, że aktualnie nie możesz już bootować systemu z CD, tylko co najwyżej z dyskietki - tak?

W takim razie zapoznaj się proszę z dokumentem: Inne metody instalacji Gentoo.

----------

## N5T

kwestia jest tego typu ze system nie bootuje mi sie z HDD po zakonczonej instalacji gentoo... i anie proba uruchomienia z bootloadera nie pomaga :/ nie mam pomyslu co dalej z tym zorbic

----------

## arek.k

1.  *N5T wrote:*   

> proba uruchomienia z bootloadera nie pomaga :/ nie mam pomyslu co dalej z tym zorbic

 

Z tego co napisałeś rozumiem, że masz bootloader (nie na dysku, ale zewnętrzny), którym próbujesz załadować system. Jeśli tak, to dlaczego nie możesz go uruchomić? Jaki dostajesz błąd? Z jakiego bootloadera przy tej okazji korzystasz?

2.  *N5T wrote:*   

> kwestia jest tego typu ze system nie bootuje mi sie z HDD po zakonczonej instalacji gentoo...

 

W którym miejscu przerwaleś instalację (wcześniej) - czy na pewno chodzi tylko o brak bootloadera?

----------

## N5T

troche nie jasno napisalem, dokonczylem instalacje, tutaj nie ma juz zadnego problemu a problem powstal po zakonczeniu instalacji i wpisaniu

```
reboot
```

 kiedy to okazalo sie ze nie startuje system z HDD.  przy probie startowania z Smart Boot Menager pojawia sie: 

```
 Diske error! 0xFE
```

----------

## arek.k

Nie znam Smart Boot Menagera, więc nie wiem w jaki sposób on startuje system. Może wskazujesz niewłaściwy dysk, lub nie wkompilowałeś wcześniej w jądro obsługi systemu plików. Mogę tylko zgadywać.

A co się dzieje, gdy próbujesz wystartować z dysku. Jeśli prawidłowo zainstalowałeś system (jak twierdzisz) to powinieneś mieć tam jakiś bootloader. (Trochę się pogubiłem już, więc chciałbym dokładnie ustalić fakty  :Smile:  ).

----------

## N5T

w wypadku kiedy nie siedzi dyskietka nie dzieje sie nic, pojawia sie wielkosc dysku i komunikat ze costam failure bo to po norwesku jest, wszystko mam skompilowane jak potrzeba...

----------

## arek.k

 *N5T wrote:*   

> w wypadku kiedy nie siedzi dyskietka nie dzieje sie nic, pojawia sie wielkosc dysku i komunikat ze costam failure bo to po norwesku jest, wszystko mam skompilowane jak potrzeba...

 

No dobra, teraz musiałem sobie usiąść, bo trochę mi słabo.

Jak nie włożysz dyskietki, to nic się nie dzieje? Co to znaczy? Przecież pojawia sie jakiś komunikat (jak rozumiem). Nie wiem skąd się wziął Norweski  :Smile: , ale znowu domyślam się, że chodzi o komunikat "biosu".

Bez dyskietki pojawia się ten komunikat, bo po prostu na dysku nie ma bootloadera. Czyli komunikat po norwesku to coś w stylu "Boot disk failure", czy coś takiego (tylko po norwesku).

Widzę kilka możliwości:

1. Najlepiej było by bootować z CD, chroot i instalacja bootloadera. Dlaczego nie możesz bootować z CD? Jak zainstalowałeś gentoo? Coś ostatnio się zmieniło i nie trzeba bootować z jakiegoś nośnika, żeby postawić system?

2. Możesz też chyba wrzucić dysk do innego kompa (np. tego z którego piszesz), na nim odpalić LiveCD (lub jeśli to też linux to bez LiveCD też się da  :Smile:  ) i jak wyżej.

3. Możesz nauczyć się bootować z dyskietki, bo jeśli system jest sprawny, tylko nie ma bootloadera, to powinien wstać.

4. Właśnie doczytałem w pierwszym twoim poście, że wcześniej bootowałeś z CD za pośrednictwem bootmanagera, a teraz masz go na dyskietce. Nie możesz po prostu jeszcze raz zbootować z LiveCD (z użyciem dyskietki) jak przy instalacji?

Nie mam aż takiego doświadczenia w trudnych przypadkach i nie do końca rozumiem sytuację, ale na razie tyle przychodzi mi do głowy.

----------

## N5T

kwestia jest taka ze: komputer jest przytargany z norwegii, i dlatego bios jest po norwesku. to raz. 

od poczatku nie chcial zamoistnie startowac jakikolwiek system z plyty, probowalem na innych cdromach i tefekt ten sam

wtedy uruchomilem system z dyskietki startowej win 95, zainstalowalem Win 95, a nastepnie w MBR zainstalowalem w/w program: Smart Boot Menager, ktory pozwolil mi wybierac z czego ma startowac system. 

wystartowalem z CD, zainstalowalem Gentoo, na raty ( z tš w/w przerwš).

i na koniec trzeba wykonac reboot, wiec wpisalem reboot i co sie okazalo - ze system chce dyskietke zeby wystartowac ( w biose ustawione jest zeby stratował z dysku), ale myslalem ze to jakias pomylka, nacisnšłem F1 zeby kontynuowac i pojawił mi sie taki error

```
 1962  Feil ved oppstartingddekvensen
```

uruchomilem komputer ponownie, tym razem juz z dyskietki na ktorej zainstalowalem Smart Boot Menagera i probowalem uruchomic system z Hard Disk, jednak tam pojawia sie 

```
 Disk Error! 0xFE
```

PS - co do poprzedniego postu - w tym komputerrze jest tylko jedne HDD,CD i FLoppy i nic wiecej byc nie moze.

----------

## arek.k

Kluczowym problemem wydaje się zrozumienie, co do ciebie mówi komputer. Chciałem znaleźć jakiś słownik polsko-norweski online, ale niestety nie znalazłem.

Moim zdaniem jednak trochę to dziwne, że ustawiasz jedno (np. boot z dysku, cdrom) a komputer wykonuje coś innego.

Nie odniosłeś się jeszcze w żaden sposób do przełożenia dysku do innego kompa.

Co to za komputer, blaszak, laptop? Masz możliwość przełożenia dysków i sprawdzenia co sie dzieje na komputerze, gdzie masz jakiś "normalny" bios?

W tym wypadku nie widzę lepszej możliwości, chyba że ktoś zna norweski.

----------

## N5T

no a takie pytanie - GRUB instaluje sie poprawnie. jednak dos wyrkywa dysk jedynie na 4,2 GB, czy to moze byc tego wina??

----------

## arek.k

 *NST wrote:*   

> dos wyrkywa dysk jedynie na 4,2 GB, czy to moze byc tego wina??

 

Ale jakie "to"? Czego winą może być to, że dos tak widzi dysk? W czym teraz tkwi problem?

Co ma dos do GRUBA? Nie możesz startować bezpośrednio z dysku (nadal musisz bootować z dyskietki)?

Jeśli chodzi o wielkość dysku to jak go widzi bios? Masz włączone LBA w biosie (czyli obsługę dużych dysków)?

Nie wiem jak ten twój bios wygląda i nie mam żadnych info na temat komputera, więc ciężko mi zgadywać. Najważniejsze jak go widzi grub i system.

No i przede wszystkim napisz jaśniej co udało ci się zrobić, jaki dokładnie masz teraz problem z tym komputerem.

Opisz jaki to sprzęt, żebyśmy wiedzieli jaka jest sytuacja (bo jeśli jest to markowy sprzęt z oryginalnym dyskiem to nie powinno być problemów z jego obsługą itp.).

Może ja jestem niekumaty, ale wydaje mi sie, że zadając pytanie pomijasz część informacji (zakładasz, że my coś wiemy, bo ty to wiesz).

Zadając pytanie musisz precyzować o co chodzi, bo jakoś nie rozumiem problemu - do czego dążysz. No chyba, że tylko ja mam takie problemy  :Smile: .

----------

## N5T

wiec tak, pewnie masz racje, wiec :

ZAKONCZONA INSTALACJA GENTOO I GRUBA do MBR

i pomimo tego system nie staruje z HDD.

w BIOSie ktorego nie moge zidentyfikowac niestety, dysk jest wykryty i ma 4160 MB mimo iz faktycznie ma 20 GB

jedynie moge opisac jak wyglada ten bios:

Pionowy prostokąc niebieski na środku, i tam sa wszystkie opcje, od gory do dlu wybierane i przesuwane... tylko moge w tej chwili napisc, nie wiem jaka jest plyta glowna i nie mam jak tego zidentyfikowac.

----------

## arek.k

Jeśli bios wykrywa dysk jako 4GB to są moim zdaniem 2 możliwości:

1. nie masz włączonej obsługi dużych dysków.

W różnych biosach różnie to wygląda, ale ogólnie w miejscu, gdzie widzisz dyski i możesz ustawić, czy ma szukać napędu dla danego kanału (mam na myśli kontroler dysku IDE nie sata, bo dla tych drugich nie wiem jak to wygląda  :Smile:  ) możesz też ustawić metodę obsługi (czy jak to tam nazwać). W większości przypadków daje pożądany efekt ustawienie opcji LBA.

Przykład (u mnie, stary sprzęt - AWARDbios):

Screen, na którym ustawiam napędy dla kanałów: http://w3.man.torun.pl/~arek/bios/dscn0642.jpg.

We właściwościach danego napędu mam kilka opcji między innymi mogę ustawić Translation Method = LBA: http://w3.man.torun.pl/~arek/bios/dscn0643.jpg.

Mam tam też inne opcje: http://w3.man.torun.pl/~arek/bios/dscn0644.jpg.

Nie obraź się. Nie robię z ciebie idioty. Wrzuciłem zdjęcia, żeby to dokładnie pokazać, bo nie odniosłeś się z entuzjazmem do LBA, a zdaję sobie sprawę, że po norwesku może to być przesrane. Oczywiście u ciebie na pewno inaczej to wygląda, ale jakoś może wyszukasz w biosie te opcje. Spróbuj ustawić to LBA, to może się coś zmieni. Napisz jak to wygląda po włączeniu LBA.

2. Jeśli jest to stary sprzęt (np. na prosty serwerek), to może nie obsługiwać dużych dysków i wtedy jest mały problem. Oczywiście (z tego co mi wiadomo) system będzie obsługiwał wszystko prawidłowo (mimo ograniczeń biosu), ale chyba musiał byś mieć oddzielną partycję /boot powiedzmy 100MB.

Najlepiej na początek powalczyć z tym LBA. Postaraj się trochę rozszyfrować ten bios, żeby startował bezpośrednio z dysku i żeby widział dysk prawidłowo (u mnie serwerek na kompie z roku 1999/2000 widzi bez problemu dysk 80GB).

Pocieszę cię tylko, że na początek jest przesrana walka ze sprzętem i systemem, ale jak raz to zrobisz (uruchomisz co trzeba) to później jest już dużo łatwiej. Może (jeśli masz czym) strzel parę fotek tego biosu (screeny). Nie znam norweskiego, ale może bym coś tam skapował na wyczucie  :Smile: .

W sprawie płyty, jeśli masz możliwość odpalenia LiveCD, to możesz sprawdzić co wyrzuca lspci. Zawsze są to jakieś informacje na temat sprzętu  :Smile: .

Na razie tylko tyle mogę.

----------

## N5T

HOST BRIDGE: Intel Corporation 430HX - 82439HX TXC [Triton II] (rev 01)

ISA BRIDGE: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

IDE Controler: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

USB Controler: Intel Corporation 82371SB PIIX3 ISA [Natoma/Triton II] (rev 01)

to dotego Karta graficzna- S3 zintegrowana no i 2 sieciowki.

sproboje jutro dostac sie do komputerowych wnetrznosc ii rozpoznac bios, zrobie pare fotek, moze i to cos da

----------

## weni

Pierwsze co bym zrobił w tej sytuacji, to dobrał się do tego kompa, wyczaił jaka jest płyta główna, a następnie pobrał ze strony producenta najnowszy bios po ANGIELSKU i wgrał go  :Smile: 

Myśle, że to rozwiąże 3/4 Twoich kłopotów.

----------

